# [SOLVED] Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 Network Driver



## MPorter89 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 desktop and all drivers and everything have installed fine apart from the LAN Network adapter. Despite the lights on the back of the computer flashing when I have the Ethernet cable plugged in, the device is not listed in the Device Manager window. I have tried reinstalling Windows XP and running the drivers CD but I still cant pick it up.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 Network Driver*

hi and welcome to TSF try here http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/support/downloads.html look under lan there are 3 listed


----------



## MPorter89 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 Network Driver*

Thanks for the reply...I've had a look on there but it's still not showing the device in the Device Manager list. It's not even in the list with the yellow exclamation mark next to it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 Network Driver*

Look in the BIOS to see if your onboard LAN is enabled.

Do you have any errors in the Device Manager (Yellow!, Unknow device etc.)


----------



## MPorter89 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 Network Driver*

I won't be at the computer in question til a week on Wednesday (14th October) but I will give the BIOS tip a go.

There are no errors (Yellow ! or Unknown Device) in the Device Manager...the adapter isn't even listed, but the lights are on on the adapter on the back of the computer.

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 Network Driver*

Keep me posted.
Bill


----------



## MPorter89 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 Network Driver*

Hi Bill,
I've got the problem sorted, it was disabled in the BIOS, so I enabled it and it found the hardware, installed the drivers and its working fine now.

Thanks for you time and help.

Matt


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P2520 Network Driver*

Glad you have it sorted out.
Thanks for posting what you did.
Bill


----------

